# Freud 3-1/4 HP Routers for $199



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

The local Woodcraft still had 6 or 7 of the Black Friday closeout Freud 3-1/4 HP routers for sale a few days ago. I was going to get a Triton, but the closeout price on the Freud snared me.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm puzzled as to why these didn't just fly out the store on Black Friday at that price. When I picked up mine, they volunteered that they weren't going to stock them, it was just a Black Friday deal. I'm even more surprised that there are any left now. Must be today's economy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can find them on eBay(new in the box) BUT not at the closeout price, the key word is (closeout item) thanks to Bosch......

==========


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can find them on eBay(new in the box) BUT not at the closeout price, the key word is (closeout item) thanks to Bosch......
> 
> ==========


Could you elaborate on the Bosch reference? 
Thanks!


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

Does that mean that a bunch of us bought discontinued routers?

or did bobj3 reply to the previous thread?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" discontinued " = Yes, why do you think they dropped the price down to 200.oo from 350.oo.. Freud has been in that mode for about 2 years dropping many models like the 1700..and others, keep the best and drop the rest, I think it's coming from Bosch that has taking control of Freud..like many head hunters do ,cut fat ..I can see why they dropped the 3000 it has some down falls, power switch on the handle and yes I do have one..and I like it but not for the router table  a great hand held tank for the hvy.duty jobs.. 



========



routafinger said:


> Does that mean that a bunch of us bought discontinued routers?
> 
> or did bobj3 reply to the previous thread?


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

As I intend to mount mine in a table, I'm interested in your views of the shortcomings of this router for table use. The handle-mounted switch shouldn't matter if a remote mount power switch is used. I've read that it takes a lot of wrench revolutions to raise the motor, but I plan to get around that using a small Metabo power screwdriver with the proper extension bit.

Thanks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Yes That will work ,once you rework the switch but I just hate to jerry rig tools but putting a lift on that router is like putting a screen door on a submarine 

========



Wobbly said:


> As I intend to mount mine in a table, I'm interested in your views of the shortcomings of this router for table use. The handle-mounted switch shouldn't matter if a remote mount power switch is used. I've read that it takes a lot of wrench revolutions to raise the motor, but I plan to get around that using a small Metabo power screwdriver with the proper extension bit.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes That will work ,once you rework the switch but I just hate to jerry rig tools but putting a lift on that router is like putting a screen door on a submarine
> 
> ========


No lift is required. It now has above-table adjustment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" lift " is built into the router  like many of the new routers are now days.

=====




Wobbly said:


> No lift is required. It now has above-table adjustment.


----------



## Wobbly (Jan 3, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " lift " is built into the router  like many of the new routers are now days.
> 
> =====


Could you elaborate on the shortcomings of this router for use in a table?
Thanks!


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> " discontinued " = Yes, why do you think they dropped the price down to 200.oo from 350.oo.. Freud has been in that mode for about 2 years dropping many models like the 1700..and others, keep the best and drop the rest, I think it's coming from Bosch that has taking control of Freud..like many head hunters do ,cut fat ..I can see why they dropped the 3000 it has some down falls, power switch on the handle and yes I do have one..and I like it but not for the router table  a great hand held tank for the hvy.duty jobs..
> 
> ...


I've been trying to find out more about this, and have discovered that Bosch did buy out Freud's tooling division, but Freud still makes their own tools. Hopefully, the Freud router bits and saw blades will still be of the same quality.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

I picked up one of those for the table. So far I'm happy with it. Power screwdriver definately helps winding it up and down. Trigger lock on it solves the switch issue. I would have prefered the switch on the body, preferably on top but not a big deal. Speed control location gets some getting used to but not terrible. 
At 13 odd punds I hadn't intended to use it hand held much but did try it out of curiousity. Handled surprisinglty well and seemed pretty well balanced to me. Didn't seem as heavy as it was. Gonna be interesting to see if I'll be able to get support for it next year. I think legally, Freud has to maintain support for the warranty period and I believe that if Bosch bought them, Bosch has to assume that support.


----------



## ethylplant (Feb 19, 2011)

I have a Freud FT2000E mounted in a table, with remote start switch, and slow start. I have never had a problem with lifting, adjusting, or anything else. Am I missing something here? Mine is kinda old (probably 10 - 12 years old or so). I am wanting to build a really nice custom router table, and I am now wondering if I am gonna have problems with all the new "accessories" that are on the market, but weren't available when I bought the router. 

Thanks, 
James


----------

